# My new Shrimpies - Update, we have little shrimpies.



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

So thank you to Sarah about a month ago she gave me 2 cherry shrimps to give it a go. I lost one somewhere (he just disapeared) but one is stil going good and strong. On saterday thank you to fox1996 I picked up about 60 more of all size's. They are all beauties to. So here is my first shrimp tank, I hope you guys enjoy. 
















Can't really see the shrimp in this one I just liked the colors of the pic.
















here is them munching on an algae waffer








Here is my honkin shrimp, I think it is a female but I don't know if it really is a cherry.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! 60!!!! That's a LOT of shrimp! Way to go! And they're a beautiful red, too.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

hehe have fun!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shrimp tank!
The black gravel makes their red stand out 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Maureen and Lisa.
Ashley I have always wanted one but was scared.

Everyone seems to be doing well and I have about 7 barried females, there was only about 4 that I could see when I first got them. I am not to sure if I have seen any babies as I am unsure how big they are when they are born. But I love sitting there and watching them. I can't wait till I have more and can maybe add a compadible one in there with them. I was thinking amano.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanos are easier then cherries, and they are great tank mates. That'd be a good choice.

You should try your hand at CRS though, you'll really get into it at that point.

Keep up the good work and updates!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

...Removed


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Blackbar said:


> Amanos will eat your baby cherry shrimplets.


Is this true? I've never heard of this before. I have 5 amanos with my RCS, and I've never seen this happen (I have a whole bunch of babies in my tank right now, only about a millimeter or two long).


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

This is what I've heard, though no personal experience. Perhaps your amanos are fed well enough? I'm sure some experts will chime in.

EDIT: A little research and it looks like it's ghost shrimp that will eat shrimplets. Amanos appear to be fine. Sorry for stating suspect info.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Amano's are usually bigger then cherries or other shrimp, so what they will do is compete for food, so they can be aggressive. I, *personally* wouldn't put amano's in any of my shrimp tanks.

I have always liked a species only tank anyway. 

BTW wonderful colour of cherry shrimp, as Ashley said you will have fun!!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Blackbar said:


> This is what I've heard, though no personal experience. Perhaps your amanos are fed well enough? I'm sure some experts will chime in.
> 
> EDIT: A little research and it looks like it's ghost shrimp that will eat shrimplets. Amanos appear to be fine. Sorry for stating suspect info.


Whew, that's a load off of my mind. Yeah, ghost shrimp are a lot fiercer than other dwarf shrimp, and will eat whatever they can get their claws on. I'm pretty sure amanos are harmless to other shrimp, other than hogging the food for themselves.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

amanos will out compete cherrys for food.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

really nice looking shrimp tank ... i am getting some cherry shrimp this weekend :O)


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking shrimps


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone and thank you for doing my research lol.

Just wanted to give an update, I have spotted little baby shrimpies in the tank. I am so excited. It appearers that everyone is doing well, well i hope they are and assume since they are having babies.


----------

